# every day carry



## Palakaboy (Jul 14, 2010)

actually shot in my hat.

Nikon D700+105mm 2.8 
F14.00 @ 1/60th  w/ Nikon SB900 gelled with full CTO @ 400 ISO


----------



## Palakaboy (Jul 15, 2010)




----------

